# New Soap--Help with Name



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's a picture of my latest soap...I had intended to call this True Grit as it's a masculine scent, but the white/cream soap got way too thick to swirl lightly and go thru the whole soap. Instead I have a very pretty icing/frosting kinda swirly q on top.

Any suggestions for a name?


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Maelstrom? or as a play on words, Malestrom.
Hard to say without knowing more about it.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Gun smoke


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I immediately thought "Cameo" because to me it looks just like a cameo brooch...very pretty! But that doesn't exactly work for a masculine scent, huh? What exactly is the scent? That might help come up with a name.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

The scent is Manly Man, an FO. It's just my basic recipe, using castor, olive, coconut, and lard...no milk.

LOVE the name Gun Smoke! I've played with the idea of Maverick since he was a pretty boy western gambler.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm. Gunsmoke is a great name, although maybe you can put in the description it doesn't really smell like smoke. I can't really come up with anything!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

The first thought that came to mind was Palomino, the colors remind me of a Palomino Horse. When you said Maverick it brought back memories of my little brother's toy horse named Maverick which was a Palomino (I think)


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Why not just Maverick? Prettttyyyy colors/pattern!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Surrender. It's too pretty to pass up.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Buckskin?


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Claymore, it'll blow the scurf right off of you. Hawg Scrub, for men who act like pigs. The last one would would get the nod from a maker with a feminazi streak. I would buy it by the way. Crust Buster, for those once a month bathers ( like me )! I got more ideas, if you're interested.:gaptooth:


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

Cute ideas!


----------



## Homesteader333 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have no idea what I would name it, but it looks awsome! How did you get those swirls so perfect??


Just a Girl Wanting to be a Farmer!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Smoke on the water
Angry surf
Flames of fury
Smokey lava
Harley hangover
Sandstorm
Cleaning dirt
Fire Foam
Get-r-Clean
'57 Chevy 
Grease Monkey
Camo Clean 
Bonfire


I got more if needed.....:bouncy:


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm thinking I need to hit you up the next time I create a new soap! Great ideas!

I finally settled on Maverick. I like the idea of a western theme for my masculine soaps. I went with Saddle Up Cowboy for a sandalwood soap and True Grit for a bay rum soap colored brown, red, and yellow.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Male Storm or MaleStorm


----------

